# htmlspecialchars



## Guest (30. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

bin gerade an der Umsetzung eines Servlets. Unter PHP gibt es die Möglichkeit mit htmlspecialchars / htmlentities einen String in HTML Konforme Notation und zurück zu wandeln. 

Kennt jemand/gibt es eine Umsetzung der beiden Befehle in Java?

Vielen Dank


----------



## jerry (1. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

probiere mal: java.net.URLEncoder.encode(String s, String enc)

Gruß


----------



## Guest (1. Jan 2008)

jerry hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> probiere mal: java.net.URLEncoder.encode(String s, String enc)
> 
> Gruß



Danke, bin schon selbst fündig geworden 

http://sourceforge.net/projects/htmlentities/


----------

